# Lemon Curd cake filling



## brownie

I'm making a wedding cake at the end of the month, it'll be my first! Scary, i know! But it's going to be a 3 tier yellow cake with lemon curd filling, buttercream and then covered in fondant. My first question is, i plan on assembling the cake a day ahead, but from what i've been reading, lemon curd needs to be refrigerated. A 3 tier cake won't fit in any fridge i own, so what are my options for not refrigerating and still having a lemon filling? The bride wants lemon... so she's getting lemon! lol And second, i originally planned on each tier simply being 2 layers of cake thick (so it would be a bottom layer of cake, lemon curd, top layer of cake, thinly iced in buttercream, and then the fondant layer) but i think the bride will be expecting more buttercream. Would i be better off doing each tier having 3 layers of cake? So it would go... cake, lemon curd, cake, buttercream, cake, thin buttercream, fondant. I hope that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## chefhow

If you are going to make the Curd from scratch you can always add more egg to stiffen it up or remove the egg and do it the quick/cheat way and do it with starch to a nice spreadable stiff consistancy. It can go on hot, it will come to consistancy hot, and as it cools it will really solidify. Good luck


----------



## brownie

Thank you! And i do plan on making it from scratch, so that helped. But what i was really wondering, do most lemon curds need refrigerated? Because i won't be able to keep this cake refrigerated. None of the recipes that i have found say if it needs to be kept cool.


----------



## chefhow

Because it is made with egg than yes but if u remove the egg and substitute starch then I would say no.


----------



## chefpeon

First, yes, lemon curd needs to be refrigerated.
In regard to refrigerating a three tier cake, can you refrigerate each tier separately, then on the day of the wedding stack the tiers, then deliver the cake?
In regard to the bride wanting more buttercream, maybe you better ask her. Also tell her that a 3 layer tier will be taller than a 2 layer tier. Maybe she cares how tall or short the cakes are. Is there a reason you are putting fondant on the cake? Just to make it white, or it's a design that requires fondant? Or just for the smooth look that fondant gives? Remember that fondant sweats in refrigeration, so it's a good idea to box up each tier and wrap each box in plastic wrap. This reduces the sweating. How much the fondant sweats also is determined by what climate you are in. 

Have you thought about using a lemon buttercream filling instead of curd? You wouldn't have to refrigerate that, but trying to deliver a cake that isn't chilled down, is very precarious indeed. Chilled cakes transport much better than cakes that are warm or at room temperature....that's something to think about too.


----------

